#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [其他] 人類獸化圖

## 狐狸

注::怪怪的喔~~~

http://edmol-life.sakura.ne.jp/Transform.htm

----------


## 月狼

http://www.transfur.com/Default.aspx

----------


## Sonic Adolph

> http://www.transfur.com/Default.aspx


Tranfur被loboleo霸了啦~XD"
一兩頁都是他的作品

----------


## 狼王白牙

好站喔, 以前沒見過這類的圖說, 至少收集這麼多的站沒見過

雖然是有點怪怪的  :驚訝-不會吧!:  

不過我想看動物變身一半成人的樣子

----------


## Lurker

恩, 這些網站都是所謂的 Transformation(變身/獸化) 站, 他們自己是一個獨立的online community,  跟大家所熟悉的獸人(Furry/Anthro)不太一樣歐。 

Anyway, 我只是沒是路過而已,(因為要post 一定要註冊,所以我就註冊啦) 各位大大要看Transformation站的話就去 

tfseeker.tfcentral.com

有很多連結歐(英文看不懂的人可能會有一點困難...用字典吧)

----------


## 豹冰

現在才翻到這裡 好像有點晚^^"

上述這幾個站都是我每週必上的說XP
話說LoboLeo的網站最近大改版 一直沒有時間去翻...
而且他好像改成連載漫畫 合成圖不知道會不會繼續生出來...
Foxx的過年好像也改版了...
不過還好只更換版面而已=w=~

這個網站知道的應該比較少
http://gryf.feathers.net/
因為Grfy很久沒在外面貼圖了
以前我也有貼給幾隻獸看~
現在再分享一次囉~
儘管更新很慢...
他的合成圖真是超超超超超讚的阿>w<~
最近3D變形風格也越來越明顯了~
(不喜歡寫實風格的就不知道了...)

----------


## 豹冰

補一枚
http://www.kemonet.com/entaa.html
無毛獸裝系列..........
看很久了....
還是覺得好像哪裡怪怪的............

還有這個...
http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/b...aveindex.html#
就算是正常獸 也可能難以接受...
不過已經停止更新很久了....
不過....我就是愛阿>/////<!!

----------


## 月狼

> 這個網站知道的應該比較少
> http://gryf.feathers.net/
> 因為Grfy很久沒在外面貼圖了
> 以前我也有貼給幾隻獸看~
> 現在再分享一次囉~
> 儘管更新很慢...
> 他的合成圖真是超超超超超讚的阿>w<~
> 最近3D變形風格也越來越明顯了~
> (不喜歡寫實風格的就不知道了...)


超喜歡的...= =+特別是海邊撿到的神奇殺人鯨裝...XD"
我也想弄一件來...XDDD



話說transfur最近沒落了
貼圖的人好少啊= =~新圖增很慢
但是藏圖滿豐富的...XD





> 還有這個... 
> http://www.fortunecity.com/roswell/b...aveindex.html# 
> 就算是正常獸 也可能難以接受... 
> 不過已經停止更新很久了.... 
> 不過....我就是愛阿>/////<!!


還沒逛過= =+感謝分享啦...XD

----------


## Wolfang

> 補一枚
> http://www.kemonet.com/entaa.html
> 無毛獸裝系列..........
> 看很久了....
> 還是覺得好像哪裡怪怪的............


我覺得很像那種...雕像..銅像..石像..........
對了！就是畢卡索的銅像XD

----------


## ㄨ月夜狼人ㄨ

還是感覺那狐貍的臉滿好看的!~覺得挺可愛的 !~看起來好想咬一口!~嘿嘿!~~

----------


## zazun

雖然雄性的比較合胃口
不過那張狐狸好萌啊...
的確有想吃的念頭!(誤)

----------


## 銀月

嘎......神奇寶貝也有阿~
還有鯉魚旗QQ
這差太多了吧~

----------


## 奔奔

變身小貓怪的這張還算可愛啦
http://edmol-life.sakura.ne.jp/trans...ans-Kolink.jpg
但有些確實有點怪怪的?!

----------


## 奔奔

等!圖片的邏輯有點怪!
如果是變成比人類本身小的生物，衣服是不會撐破的!難道說，他們就是想畫女生被扒衣服!?(腐x10?!)

----------


## tobyhokh

不錯，但是如果有變身(Transformation(TF))的過程，我會更喜歡~~ XD

----------

